# Blacked out 04 gto??



## ls1chivo (Jan 11, 2013)

I just sent my metalic black 04 gto to the body shot to get it repainted. I want to change the metalic and do a jet black so that their is no pearl. i also want to delete the gto emblems and powder coat the rims gloss black and smoke front and rear tailights. also just ordered eibach lowering springs but im debating of dropping the rear because it is already low. what do you guys think??


----------



## Kingmanbc (Apr 28, 2012)

not a fan


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Metallic is one of the hardest colors to try and keep clean due to the metallic specs in the paint. I had mine repainted straight black, I love it. Take a look:


----------



## ls1chivo (Jan 11, 2013)

really nice! love the smoked lights.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I bet that's fun to try and see where you're going at night...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not to mention that it's likely illegal in most, if not all states.....


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, isn't it illegal if there aren't any amber signals + side reflectors?


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

my 06 is blacked out with the original paint with the flake. i think it looks dead sexy, and so do all the people that compliment it on a dialy basis, even when its dirty. i plasti dip'd all the emblems so their flat black and it brakes it up, and touched all the plastics tht were faded. but all the housings for my lights are already blacked out but they still have the color lens to it since its illegal to have blacked out lights here, and yes i have gotten tickets for it before with my old truck.


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm just not a fan of THAT much black. And black is my favorite color. To each their own.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

LOL

It's just as illegal as blacked out tail lights and the window tint. Not to mention the HID's, the exhaust, and about a million other things.

Haven't been pulled over once for any of it and since I am using HID's, vision is just at clear as night as it has ever been. I see perfect


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> LOL
> 
> It's just as illegal as blacked out tail lights and the window tint. Not to mention the HID's, the exhaust, and about a million other things.


Well, yeah, there is that!:lol: But it looks so good.







(Just because I said it's likely illegal doesn't mean I don't like it!)


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Well, yeah, there is that!:lol: But it looks so good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

Thank you sir! If a cop takes his time to pull me over for things such as that, then so be it. Half the time they don't even bother. I have been pulled over for speeding numerous times and they have yet to mention anything else. The HID's are usually on all the time, so it takes away from the headlights being tinted.


----------

